# The damage a fire can do!!!!! Plz read.



## Paulnetto (Nov 16, 2008)

As most of you know a fire broke out in the cabin where we housed our reptiles, the support from the forum has been immense but if there is one last thing you can do for us please make sure that your electrics are safe, so that nobody has to suffer the way we have. Jai wanted me to post these pics because she couldn't do it herself, she said that everybody has been so supportive and she wanted to show you, what a 10 minute fire can do.

Paul and Jai 








































































One of the survivors was in this tank.








The tank below was actually 3 herpteks the animals enclosed were melted into the plastic, it was a totally aweful find and one that will haunt us for life.









Thank you for looking, 

Paul and Jai


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

Absolutly horrific. It actually brings me to tears thinking about what those poor creatures had to suffer. My heart goes out to you...


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

oh the poor animals, i bet that was heart breaking!


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Montage_Morphs said:


> Absolutly horrific. It actually brings me to tears thinking about what those poor creatures had to suffer. My heart goes out to you...


I can only echo these thoughts. Very distressing to look at, I can't begin to imagine how awful it must've been for you.

Jo


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

Also, how many survived?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2007)

Hiya

The object of this thread isn't to shock anybody although the pics are totally shocking, you have all been there for me and I wanted to share the whole experience with you.

Quick update on the survivors

All are doing well, we were worried about Kitty but she is now back home from the vets and doing well.

Jai x


----------



## tortoise_dude (Mar 9, 2006)

That is an awful sight  Sorry you had to go through that.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Thank you for sharing the pics it really brings home just how quickly we can lose what we love.. not only animals 


it should remind everyone of us about what is truly precious in life


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

Words can't describe my sorrow for your losses. Any advice on keeping electrics safe would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

as i said before, i am totaly gutted for both of you....and in all honesty cant even begin to imagine how you must feel! i hope the survivors keep fighting and recover as fully as possible! thoughts are with you both!....it is damn scary as almost all of my main collection is in my bedroom! and just shows how easily something like this could be fatal to us as well as our animals! certainly will be checking our electrics on a very regular basis!


----------



## Kathryn666 (Dec 16, 2007)

Again, utterly heartbreaking, my heart goes out to you, the survivors and the beautiful animals you lost 

Thank you for sharing, it is a brave thing you have done x


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2007)

The best advice I can give you is contact your local fire station, explain your concerns and they should send you out a check list of what to look out for, also as Ian said check often, we had no Idea and thought everything was safe as could be.

Jai



Taxemic said:


> Words can't describe my sorrow for your losses. Any advice on keeping electrics safe would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> The best advice I can give you is contact your local fire station, explain your concerns and they should send you out a check list of what to look out for, also as Ian said check often, we had no Idea and thought everything was safe as could be.
> 
> Jai


I think it's an extremely over looked subject and should be recognised by all members of this forum. I will certainly not take your advice for granted. Thank you.


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

Really brave of you to post the pics and a serious issue we all need to address and make sure we are as safe as possible........


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

What a totally gutting experience. Such as sad waste of life. my heart goes out to you and the survivors. Hope you find the strength to continue.


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

Are you guys needing any more equiptment/funds? If so PM me and I'll see what I can do from afar


----------



## Alexanders_mummy (Jul 20, 2008)

im sorry for your loss, i was talking to a friend of mine who is a fireman he said there are wireless fire alarms on the market and if one goes off the other one will be allerted (im sorry he didnt know the range of them) maybe worth looking in to for the future. he also said not to upset yourself about the animals suffering smoke will have proberbly made them sleep and they would not have suffered.

best 
Lise
eace:


----------



## SWE (May 31, 2008)

Oh my god my heart goes out to you. One tip I can give is if you are using long extension leads on a reel then fully unwind them as they can get hot and catch fire as a friend of mine found out to his horror.


----------



## C.Bruno (Oct 8, 2008)

orrr! those poor animals. what animals did u have?


----------



## Pauline (Aug 3, 2006)

Horrendous.

I really must fit a smoke alarm in my rep room.

I'm glad to hear Kitty is improving.


----------



## cracksolja (Sep 10, 2007)

How can I help ! cause I no how i would feel if this happend to my guys


----------



## Gzus30 (Jun 30, 2008)

Harsh tha is. But all that wood, all that insulation and all that electric. Hazard waiting to happen.: victory:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2007)

C.Bruno said:


> orrr! those poor animals. what animals did u have?


Some of them are posted in the RIP section.

Jai


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

after reading your threads and looking at the pictures, its still shocking to see what damage has been done by this fire. i will be checking all of my electrics now and fitting smoke alarms in my reptile room. sorry for your loss, and i hope the survivors make a great recovery.


----------



## lolly (Apr 2, 2008)

Its so shocking how much dmage an be caused.
im sorry for your loss i couldnt imagine going through that at all


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

OMFG thats is absolutely awful, when people say they have fires you dont think of the worst until you actually see it, im really sorry about the loss of lives. mg:


----------



## Bexie (Dec 20, 2007)

thats horrible hun 

x


----------



## staffrat (Feb 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your loss,cant find any word to describe what you have been through,glad to hear Kitty is improving and best of luck to the the others aswell


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

im so sorry for your loss 

after reading this i have phoned the fire department and they are coming out to fit new fire alarms and check our plugs its free and i think everyone should get it done


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

Thanks awful, me and the missus send our wishes onto you. 

If you were nearer we'd try to help you out, rebuilding or whatever..


----------



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

1)bit of electrical advice-ensure everything you run is rcd protected.this device may already be fitted in your fuse board at home.if not you can get an electrician in to do this for you or,if your only running a few things off an extension,you can get one of those plug in ones that people use for mowers etc.this ensures that the equipment is turned off if there is a fault current of more than 30 milliamps(0.03 amps) (you can get varying limits on devices,some 100 milliamps etc but most are the 30 milli amp ones)
2)ensure everything is fused the lowest fuse possible.you can get lower plug fuses than 3amps,1 and 2 amp ones from electrical wholesalers.
3)ensure the cable used is the correct size for the fuse used
4)get smoke alarms fitted
5)get an electrical type fire extinguisher installed in a handy place


----------



## shrek (Jun 19, 2008)

so sorry for you cant imagine what you are feeling just goes to show the importance of safe electrics i am an electrician so know the damage badly/incorrectly/bodged electrics can do please everyone make sure your electrics are safe so we dont have a catastrophe down to dodgy wiring


----------



## XxkakashixX (Sep 22, 2008)

:'( poor reptiles. im sure they had a wounderful life. but to cheer you up.

KEEP THE LIVES OF THE SURVIVOURS HAPPY TOO. you can't sit on sorrow. some died but some survived! think of the survivours thats wat i always say!!.


----------



## SWAnimalCouriers (Jul 15, 2008)

So sorry for your loss.

PM's you regarding equipment

Anyone from Bristol or surrounding please read...

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/217761-bristol-herb-keepers-contribution-good.html


----------



## cannotstopbuyingballs (Dec 29, 2007)

This is my worst nightmare as I keep my reptiles in sheds. Do you have any idea on the cause and where you covered under house insurance, ( I realize that the death of the animals is worse then the financial lost)


----------



## Labtechlesley (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm a pretty hard soandso but those pictures moved me to tears, my heart goes out to you. They also moved me to fit the smoke alarm thats still in the packet in my kitchen into my rep room asap.
My best wishes to you and your survivors


----------



## Paulnetto (Nov 16, 2008)

Well its been 9 months since the fire. i will give you a update on the animals, with pictures soon

these were the animals that survived

12ft albino burm
10ft reticulated python
6ft dbl het burm
3 bearded dragons
blue tongue skink
1 small boa

out of about 170 reptiles only a handfull survived.


----------



## Paulnetto (Nov 16, 2008)

Im glad to hear it. as you know all that took 10 minutes.
thanks



Labtechlesley said:


> I'm a pretty hard soandso but those pictures moved me to tears, my heart goes out to you. They also moved me to fit the smoke alarm thats still in the packet in my kitchen into my rep room asap.
> My best wishes to you and your survivors


----------



## Paulnetto (Nov 16, 2008)

thanks for all your support in the past


----------

